# Leeds v Spurs on ITV tonight...



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

...I think (assuming it doesn't get snowed off?) .

Should be a great cup tie and if Beckford's on form could go either way I reckon .


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

i'll be watching with great interest as we (bolton) play the winner.


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

Hopefully leeds smash them.


----------



## Gids64 (Mar 20, 2009)

Been looking forward to this all day. I don't have cable or satelite so i'll take anything that's going, but this should be a cracker. I think Leeds might have too much for Spurs, we'll see:thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

I'll be watching it also should be a good game "mon the Leeds"


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

ding dang doo!!


----------



## john2garden (Nov 16, 2006)

1 each @ half time.

Bet it goes to penaltys


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

We’ve got Jermain Defoe, I said, we’ve got Jermain Defoe,
We’ve got Jermain Defoe, I said, we’ve got Jermain Defoe!

Jermain, Jermain, Jermain, Jermain Defoe,
He gets the ball,
Scores a goal,
Jermain, Jermain Defoe!

He’s small,
He’s quick,
He scores with every kick,
Jermain Defoe, Jermain Defoe!

:lol::thumb:


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Everyone has the player or club they can't abide and Jermaine Defoe is mine.

For some reason, i can't stand the little so and so. No reason for it at all.

IF he scores the winner in the WCF it will ruin it for me. I'm serious, i cannot stand him.

Having said that, i quite like Spurs. It's a funny ol' game.


----------



## THE_BHOY_C15RLN (Jan 16, 2010)

should be a good game like


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

THE_BHOY_C15RLN said:


> should be a good game like


It was a good game, 3 - 1 spurs-----------LAST NIGHT


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Gruffs said:


> *Everyone has the player or club they can't abide *and Jermaine Defoe is mine.
> 
> For some reason, i can't stand the little so and so. No reason for it at all.
> 
> ...


Very true...and for me they're together (at the moment) - Man City and Craig Bellamy!


----------



## THE_BHOY_C15RLN (Jan 16, 2010)

Detail Ecosse said:


> It was a good game, 3 - 1 spurs-----------LAST NIGHT


ha ha didn't even notice was workin late


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

EastUpperGooner said:


> Hopefully leeds smash them.


:lol::lol:


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

spursfan said:


> :lol::lol:


Hilarious isn't it, 2 late goals to beat a team 3 divisions below. :lol:


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

EastUpperGooner said:


> 2 late goals to beat a team 3 divisions below. :lol:


maths not your strong point with the old english league structure then


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

EastUpperGooner said:


> Hilarious isn't it, 2 late goals to beat a team 3 divisions below. :lol:


typical gooner reply :lol:


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

Detail Ecosse said:


> maths not your strong point with the old english league structure then


Is it only 2 leagues?

I didn't check.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

It'll only be one division soon enough as they're going to get promoted to the Championship next season surely? And then who knows what.....although the Championship is such a tight and fiercly competitive division that a team can play well for 90% of the season, have a few 'off games' and miss out.


----------



## giblet (Feb 26, 2008)

Ah well, we plyed well in the first half. Second half wasnt great but still, not a bad result considering we are a league one side. Had a good run, beating scum and then drawing 2-2 at white hart lane. Time to focus on the league and promotion now


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

gib786 said:


> Ah well, we plyed well in the first half. Second half wasnt great but still, not a bad result considering we are a league one side. Had a good run, *beating scum* and then drawing 2-2 at white hart lane. Time to focus on the league and promotion now


Pardon?


----------

